# exhaust



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

its me again just woundering do u guys know any web sites for stainless works exhaust systems. tried every web site i could think of found nothing found it for anyone else confused it is (stainlessworks.net) thanks any way :cheers


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Magnaflow is Stainless, as well as Corsa, and most others too...


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

stainless works is a company to itself dont know the website though... i think they are in the supporting vendor section on the corvetteforum


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

got it is (stainlessworks.net) :cool


----------

